# Music of Elrinth



## Elrinth (Dec 31, 2011)

Basically I'm just sharing my music. But it's always fun with comments and feedback.
I'm mostly interested in making chipmusic which sounds like video game music.

Check bottom of thread for latest songs 

2012-02-19:
* Elrinth - Tone Deaf Leppard

*2012-02-13:*
* compo tune on the way, but not finished (WIP)
* second compo tune started and not finsihed (WIP)
* the office (theme)

*2011-12-31:*
* Elrinth & PsyNES - Mega Man 2 - Acid Flashbacks (Flash Man ReMix) (soundcloud)
* Elrinth - SidBlip2 (WIP)
* Elrinth - .o8 Dreaming in Santa Land 8o.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 13, 2012)

Two new songs I'm currently working on (parallell):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/__compo samples_2_.mp3
and
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/__compo samples_3_.mp3

They are using a certain samplepack, so I can't change instruments. Which kinda sucks, but sometimes it's fun to work within limitations 

A small compo between me and my friend, which resulted in this (50 minute or so in production. sadly pretty poor mixing ):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/office_theme.mp3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 13, 2012)

I know it seems counter-intuitive, but I'm moving this thread to a more appropriate section.
BMT&M is for music that can be bought in stores or on iTunes. 
For music (or other arts) that you've made and want to show, you should be in our Art Studio subforum.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanx Vuples Abnocto!

Here's latest tune finished. called: Tone Deaf Leppard
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/Elrinth - Tone Deaf Leppard.mp3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2012)

Always glad to help. 
Not sure why nobody is responding. The music is pretty catchy.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Feb 26, 2012)

It's just personal tastes I guess, but the only ones I even remotely enjoyed were the last three. I don't really like the sounds of the other ones...


----------



## Elrinth (May 31, 2012)

*I've made two new tunes:*

Sorta chill ibiza:
[media]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/_-%3D%20Numbered%20%3D-_/0118.%20Soaring%20Steven%20Seagull.mp3[/media]

Just some chill untz:
[media]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/_-%3D%20Numbered%20%3D-_/0120.%20inge%20raggardusch%2C%20har%20pa%20necta%20galler%20det%20att%20vara%20frasch%21.mp3[/media]

Actually have a third aswell, but I can't post it yet. Oh and I've got a Turtles 2 (NES) remix coming soon for a project.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh and here's the third.
I won a compo with it, yay! 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/_-%3D%20Numbered%20%3D-_/0119.%20Elrinth%20-%20troll.mp3


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 17, 2013)

Latest Mega Man remix here:
https://soundcloud.com/elrinth/elrinth-psynes-made-of-metal

One Must Fall Oppan Gangnam Style remix here 
https://soundcloud.com/elrinth/one-must-fall-2012-12-12

New PsyTrance compo tune here:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/_-...lrinth - Launching A Fart Deep Into Space.mp3
Will be rated within the next week. I'm hoping for 3rd or 4th place.  Sadly I only had one day to make the song complete.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 30, 2013)

Last night I fiddled a bit with a Chrono Trigger tune.
The result is this:
Zeal above the skyline
Guess It's not 100% complete... But that's what I've got right now.


----------

